# Lump for grillin??



## TheCook (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been reading a few threads this morning about lump.  It seems like you guys like to use lump for grilling.   I've tried grilling with royal oak lump twice in the last week and the thing I dont like about it is all the ash.  I mean when the lump starts to burn down and I take the lid off my grill to check on the meat ash goes everywhere!  I dont get that with charcoal bricks.  Does this not happen to y'all?

On another note...what do you think about kingsford mesquite charcoal bricks?

Thanks.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 15, 2007)

I use lump for most everything in my Kamado. I don't have a problem with the ashes blowing around at all. I do almost all my grilling on the lil infrared griller I got from Academy Sporting goods. I still do some Tuscany style with lump charcoal..Use what you like the best, as long as the food is good at the end.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

I use lump for everything. However I use Basques which leaves the least amount of residual ash. IF you can find it get it.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

I use lump most of the time or a combo of lump and briquets...I've never had a problem with ash...are you pulling the lid straight up or tiltiing it back and off?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jul 15, 2007)

I use RO lump for everything. The only time I see ash fly is when I open the lid too fast creating a draft. The other thing can be too much wind outside, and believe me I get plenty where I'm at. When the ash does fly it's such  small amoount that I havend notices any on my meat, or in the taste.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

I read an article stating that briquettes burn just as hot as lump and burn considerably longer than the lump...So, aside from the "smell" at start up, I use Kingsford for everything!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *I read an article stating that briquettes burn just as hot as lump and burn considerably longer than the lump*...So, aside fro the "smell" at start up, I use Kingsford for everything!



I read the same thing Greg.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

It actually depends on the density of the wood and the moisture content the factory is allowing into the charcoal.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2007)

Well first I ever hear of anybody naggin about the ash characteristics of lump.  They apparently aint never used Kingsford....now they give you some ash if you want some.  Everybody thinks Im crazy of course..but I think much of the lump charcoal debate should mo betta hinge around the size of the product. For example I like to hot grill over Ozark Oak...it fairly uniform in size to give a nice burn for about 45 mins. Now if I am shutting Fred down for the evening to cook something..I use the commercial sized bags of Mesquite from Meijo in the 40 lb bags.  The size of the chunks and dust vary so much aint no way it could go up at once...just takes a bit of artistic ability to pick out the array of chunks for the particular task at hand.  It burns hot and slow.  Will not work at all on a WSM or its cousin without the fancy air control or paint job known as an ECB.  

bigwheel


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 15, 2007)

Considering your location RO is not a great choice for grilling.  RO is very mild and not particularly hot.  Switch to a good mesquite lump -- you should have plenty of choices in Texas.  You'll get a higher initial heat -- good for steak and fish -- less ash and a better smoke note.  Make sure you let the fire mature and cool down a little before cooking chicken or anything else that wants a medium temp or lower.

RO has an even temp profile, and a nice sweet smell which doesn't stay particularly well with the meat.  It's mildness doesn't interfere with hardwood chunk added for flavor.  That's why it's a good choice to heat a smoker. It's decent charcoal. They love it over at the National Barbeque News Forum, but while I like it, I don't think it's God's gift -- not even for smoking.  

I stopped using charcoal for smoking when I got the Afterburner and now  favor both the commercial and "home" Lazzari charcoals for grilling.  I don't know about their availability in Texas.  I hear the new Rancher charcoal sold by Home Depot is supposed to be incredibly good, but still haven't got around to trying it.  I've got about about 40 pounds to run through before I can buy anymore.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear....I think the lump adds more flavor than the bricks...JMHO


----------



## cflatt (Jul 15, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the last big home depot sale that was talked about on here, I have tried the same thing on the last few cooks...gonna keep doing it that way too


----------



## john pen (Jul 30, 2007)

Ive been using Humphrey lump for everything lately, but I will try mixing a few briquettes in on my next cook.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 30, 2007)

I am using Kingsford...I don't mind the ash and it burns just as hot as the lump.


----------

